# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  صور قديمة جداً لموكب عزاء بالقطيف

## قلبي حسيني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....










سلامي للجميع

اتمنى اشوف ردودكم على الموضوع

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكورة أختي على الصور

تحياتي
همس الخيال

----------


## قلبي حسيني

كل الشكر لج على المرور الطيب

تحياتي لج 

اختج
قلبي حسيني

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ماطلعت لي الصور خيه 

على العموم مشكورة وماقصرتي 

وعساكي على القوة يارب 
أخــاكي في الله 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## My tears

> ماطلعت لي الصور خيه 
> 
> على العموم مشكورة وماقصرتي



 :rolleyes:   :rolleyes:

----------


## الملاك راحيل

سلمت يداك اختي علي الصور ولاعدمناك ونحن في انتظار ماهو جديد منكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صورة مو واضحة بس على العموم مشكووور قلبي حسيني وكن لك ياكربلاء وصرنا لك وسنبقى لك
وشكرررررررررررررررررا

----------


## برج الظلام

ما شاء الله راحت ديك الايام بس مشكورة واااااااااااااااااااااااااجد

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## ياجرح

مشكورة على الصور خيووو وتسلمين

----------


## النوماس

fي  بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيماللهم صلي على محمد وال محمدالصور مرة رررررررروعة اللة يعطيك الف عافية                   تحياتي النوماس

----------


## سجينة الآهات

عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم ..

لم تظهر الصور

----------


## ابو طارق

*ظهرت الصور وهي رائعة* 

*شكرا  وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*

*اللهم انصرنا على من ظلمنا وما زال يظلمنا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

